# hänen + -nsa



## Gavril

Moi,

En ole täysin perillä kirjakielellisestä säännöstä, joka koskee *hänen*-sanan ja _-*nsa*_-päätteen yhteensopivuutta.

Jos ymmärrän oikein, sääntö määrää merkityseron seuraavien laisten esimerkkien välillä:

1) _Juhani ei tule hyvin toimeen Eskon kanssa, koska tämä on piessyt *hänen* hevose*nsa*_ --> Esko pieksi Juhanin hevosen.
2) _J. ei tule hyvin toimeen E.:n kanssa, koska tämä on piessyt hevose*nsa*_ --> Esko pieksi oman hevosensa.

Päteekö tämä sääntö myös arkikieleen, vai onko tavallisempaa käyttää eri keinoja tehdä ero tällaisten merkitysten välillä?

Kiitos

---------- (English) ----------------


I'm not sure I understand the rule in standard Finnish about the combination of_ *hänen *_and the possessive suffix -*nsa*.

If I understand correctly, the rule creates a distinction between the following kind of examples:


1) _Juhani ei tule hyvin toimeen Eskon kanssa, koska tämä on piessyt *hänen* hevose*nsa*_ --> Esko whipped Juhani's horse.

2) _J. ei tule hyvin toimeen E.:n kanssa, koska tämä on piessyt hevose*nsa*_ --> Esko whipped his own horse.


Does this rule also apply in everyday speech, or is it more common to use different methods to distinguish between these kinds of meanings?

Thanks


----------



## Määränpää

Gavril said:


> 1) _Juhani ei tule hyvin toimeen Eskon kanssa, koska tämä on piessyt *hänen* hevose*nsa*_ --> Esko pieksi Juhanin hevosen.
> 2) _J. ei tule hyvin toimeen E.:n kanssa, koska tämä on piessyt hevose*nsa*_ --> Esko pieksi oman hevosensa.


That's a difficult sentence to convert into everyday speech, because the distinction _"hän (the former) - tämä (the latter)" _doesn't really exist in spoken language.

As far as the rules of standard language are concerned, you are right.

In spoken language, both _"se [verb] sen [object]"_ and _"se [verb] [object]+nsa" _are often acceptable ways of saying _"he [verb] his own [object]"_.

I'm still not sure if there's any rule.

However, _"se [verb] [object]+nsa"_ can't normally mean _"he [verb] [another person's] [object]"_.


----------



## Gavril

Määränpää said:


> However, _"se [verb] [object]+nsa"_ can't normally mean _"he [verb] [another person's] [object]"_.



How do you express the latter meaning (_[another person's]_ _[object]_) in the spoken language, then?


----------



## Tuuliska

Tämä on vain minun mielipiteeni, mutta itse käyttäisin jotain tyyliin:
_koska se on piessyt *sen *hevosen._ (Esko pieksi Juhanin hevosen)
_koska se on piessyt hevose*nsa*._ (Esko pieksi oman hevosensa)
(Vaikka itse asiassa minun puheessani se olisi enemmänkin _"ku se o piessy se hevose"_ ja _"ku se o piessy hevosens(a)"_, mutta yleistin vähän. Ei tarvitse tässä mennä murteisiin.)


Mutta puhekielessä ei tosiaan ole kauhean tarkkaa sääntöä tuosta, niin kuin Määränpää sanoi. _"Se on piessyt sen hevosen"_ voidaan edelleen tulkita _"Esko pieksi oman hevosensa"_. Toisaalta _"se on piessyt hevosensa"_ on aina varmasti _"oman hevosensa"_.


En tiedä, onko olemassa varmaa tapaa sanoa tuota niin että se tarkoittaisi _"Esko pieksi Juhanin hevosen"_. Luultavasti ei. Varmaan täytyy tosiaan käyttää eri keinoja, vaikkapa _"Juhani ei tuu hyvin toimeen Eskon kanssa, koska se on piessyt *Juhanin *hevosen."_ Se kuulostaa vähän toistolta, mutta toimii ihan hyvin.


On kyllä vähän harmi, ettei se toimi yhtä hyvin puhekielessä, koska itse ainakin tykkään kovasti tuosta kirjakielen metodista.


(English, just to be sure)


This is just my opinion but I would use something like:
_koska se on piessyt *sen *hevosen._ (Esko whipped Juhani's horse)
_koska se on piessyt hevose*nsa*._ (Esko whipped his own horse)
(Although, in my speech it would actually be more like _"ku se o piessy se hevose"_ and _"ku se o piessy hevosens(a)"_ but I generalized it a bit. No need to get into dialects here.)


But in the spoken language there really isn't a a very strict rule about that, as Määränpää said. _"Se on piessyt sen hevosen"_ can still be interpreted as _"Esko whipped his own horse"_. On the other hand _"se on piessyt hevosensa"_ is always definitely _"his own horse"_.


I don't know if there is a sure way to say it so that it would mean _"Esko whipped Juhani's horse"_. Probably not. You probably do have to use different methods, such as _"Juhani ei tuu hyvin toimeen Eskon kanssa, koska se on piessyt Juhanin hevosen."_ It sounds a bit repetitive but works just fine.


It is a bit of a shame that it doesn't work as well in the spoken language because I at least really like the method in the written language.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos Tuuliska ja MP.


----------

